# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  What Causes A Woman To Become A Prostitute????

## *Fatima*

Do you Think Its Women Free decison to Sell their Bodies for making money by renting it for brief periods??? OR their are some forces which force her to enter into this profession??????
What motives and circumstances lead thousands of women to sell their Honor?????????
What you think In prostitution Women exploit Men or Men Exploit Women???????


If any modz think that post is not good they can delete?

----------


## dsjeya

it is a social problem.polywood stories girls being kidnaped sold and tortured into prostitution is only minimal
in the sameway psychological nymphomaniacs r also few .oherwise willingly hiring their body y
easy money,laziness or revenge on a deserted male

----------


## Sehar

Good Post.

Usually I would have to say women who are destitute, single mothers, homeless girls, or basically any female who feels the need to be a prostitute simply to earn money either to make ends meet, provide for their kids or pay off drug habits, there are endless reasons why women tend to take this route, and it is extremely sad that they are driven to this level because there is basically no other way for them to gain cash.

I'd say the same with women who strip etc, lack of confidence/self esteem could easily drive them to do such things.

I don't think there are enough organisations to help and guide women, because women tend to go through alot of emotional predicaments and at times find it hard to handle alone..ah thats my theory anyway.

----------


## dsjeya

sehar a good poat
but u assume only poor woman sell their body that is not true
there r rich call girls
subordinates enticing their boss
servant luring the master
some students 4 marks the list includes even religious heads

----------


## denali

Yes. I think it is their free decision.
No force can command them unless they allow themselves to be placed in such a position to be exploited.
The alternative is to seek proper employment ( like most sucessful people). At least work an 8 hour shift and adopt to a more realistic lifestyle.
Both persons get ripped off physically, financially and mentally.

Evil desires have blinded mankind from the sacred nature of sex which is supposed to be very personal, pleasurable and bear fruit.

I woul like to read more responses by women, please contribute your views.

----------


## dsjeya

like stealing,begging if one has low self esteem
they sell their body

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Circumstances,i guess :rnop:

----------


## dsjeya

could be a cause simi

----------


## self_conscience

Lust lures women more than it does to men.

----------


## LoSt_SoUL

good post... i think circumstances or maybe to feed bad habbits, women who cant be bothered to earn a proper living so look for short cuts, easy money

----------


## dsjeya

self woman have more lust no
both sexes r equal
who pays to have sex

----------


## murali614

Poverty and poverty but some time not good relationship with the husband.

----------


## dsjeya

one must respect the body given by god

----------


## RANI786

i think its probably becoz of circumstances, probably money problems or perhaps by force, which would make it rape! Anyway its not a good thing as we all know, But hey have you heard about the 'lover boys' thing?? Let me explain it anyway: Lover boys are guys who like go after certaian girls of whom they know they are not in a good position: family problems or money problems or they just need a listening ear you know. Then what these boys do is start by friendship and then tell the girl that he loves her and then when she is also completely in love with him and he knows alot about her: then he makes her sleep with others that he knows (clients) and makes them pay. So thisis also a type of prostitution. And if the girls wants to step out or refuse to prostitute for the boy then he blackmails her coz he knows about her family or money problems. Such a sad thing huh?? shame on people that treat girls in that way! disgusting. makes you wonder who to trust haina?

----------


## dsjeya

do happen
mere exploitation
but she accepts money

----------


## mahi_ve

damn!
tht a serious topic to debate on...
no woman wud want to go in tht "profession" by thier own will...
they are FORCED to do tht...
forced by thier needs
forced by the society
forced by the fate
forced by Men!

everyone has thier own mentality.. howeva they may wanna take it..

----------


## Endurer

The circumstances perhaps.

----------


## dsjeya

instead of looking down at the unfortunate try to help them need a normal life

----------


## Maryam

Good post

well i basically think that western culture is now picking up eastern culture, if u think about it, girls who dance and strip in clubs is also prostitution...(there gettin cash to c or touch their body)...

there is always other way to earn money, but then it is a sad thing seeing a women (who is pure) ...is with different men all the time....

a women who goes into sumthin like is is mainly she must have been abused or mentally had sum issues that she has taken this step, some low esteem women do it  for short cut and Fame!!!  :td:

----------


## murali614

hmmmm many reseaons behind the profession of Prostitude.. 

Money is the root of all Problems.. no women wants to be prostitute , sell their body and Lay with daily "New Man".. Every Women want to Love, Want to Live in Home , Want to Make Home But sometimes Time brings the changes suddenly which is not thinking any women.. 

Anyways Women Become Prostitute because of only "Money".. Prostetors Have many Problems / Saddest in their Life Laykin kya hosakta hay no one wants to know their real problems ..

and Men are the Source to Make Women as Prostitute.. If men Help those women Using Them Then i am sure no one be prostitute..

----------


## dsjeya

woman should be educated and able to stand on their own legs
if no man is going to patronise female sex workers there will be no one
but incidence of rape will increase manyfold

----------


## denali

If it is a matter of lust it should be avoided and the individual should get a regular partner. Prostitution promotes disease, homicide and abuse, more than the pleasure that is experienced. It is a dangerous and immoral lifestyle.

----------


## dsjeya

better educate woman
look after them
support them always

----------


## Xendor

*Houosewives do it because they like it*




> i think its probably becoz of circumstances, probably money problems or perhaps by force, which would make it rape! Anyway its not a good thing as we all know, But hey have you heard about the 'lover boys' thing?? Let me explain it anyway: Lover boys are guys who like go after certaian girls of whom they know they are not in a good position: family problems or money problems or they just need a listening ear you know. Then what these boys do is start by friendship and then tell the girl that he loves her and then when she is also completely in love with him and he knows alot about her: then he makes her sleep with others that he knows (clients) and makes them pay. So thisis also a type of prostitution. And if the girls wants to step out or refuse to prostitute for the boy then he blackmails her coz he knows about her family or money problems. Such a sad thing huh?? shame on people that treat girls in that way! disgusting. makes you wonder who to trust haina?


I'm like many housewives who work as prostitutes, I do it BECAUSE IT LIKE IT. I do have a good marriage, a husband who I love dearly, and one child who is the love of my life. I'm comfortably off and only operate between dropping my daughter off at school in the morning and picking her in the late afternoon. I occasionally do it in the evening when my husband is away on business and my daughter is stopping with her grandparents. I get clients from the local paper and from some local taxi drivers who carry my cards, as well as some repeat business. I charge a nominal fee simply because that way I don't get loads of undesirables in my bed. If a client's particularly good I may waive my fee.

I have a high sex drive, and I'm sure that if I didn't do this I would have had an affair by now, probably risking my marriage. And I firmly believe that I've saved some marriages where the wife doesn't like sex and is unwilling to "fake it" for their husband's sake.

And there's a lot of married women like me, some who might be stuggling financially, others who don't need the money. Then there's the single-parent mothers who's extra income doesn't affect their state benefits.

But most of us do it because we enjoy it. No compulsion, no pimps, no drugs, confidentiality, and safe sex.

----------


## Xendor

*Youo'r Ouot Of Touch With Reality*




> hmmmm many reseaons behind the profession of Prostitude.. 
> 
> Money is the root of all Problems.. no women wants to be prostitute , sell their body and Lay with daily "New Man".. Every Women want to Love, Want to Live in Home , Want to Make Home But sometimes Time brings the changes suddenly which is not thinking any women.. 
> 
> Anyways Women Become Prostitute because of only "Money".. Prostetors Have many Problems / Saddest in their Life Laykin kya hosakta hay no one wants to know their real problems ..
> 
> and Men are the Source to Make Women as Prostitute.. If men Help those women Using Them Then i am sure no one be prostitute..


Sad, but you seem to be out of touch with reality. See my post later in this thread for more. I, as well as others like me, have saved far more marriages than we have damaged. You're unable to open your mind to the realities of the dynamics of marriage and partnerships.

----------

